# Descended testicles that keep going back up



## MikeNSeli (Oct 7, 2011)

Am after opinions and knowledge pls. My dog is 14 months old. I've seen is testicles (both of them) on a number of occasions but more often than not they are not around. One vet has told me not to get him down, another has said to. I want to breed from him which is why I'm unsure what to do. Obviously his health is first priority. 

Does anyone else's dog do this/did this?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My understanding is that improperly descended testicles should be removed because of the risks involved with them being kept at the wrong temperature all the time (inside the body rather than out)


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes that's my understanding too - my Denver's are like two cannon balls flapping around so you can't miss them!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I know with undescended or one undescended testicle its advisible to have the dog neutered as the underscended testicle/s can become cancerous, as far as I know the dog is often infertile anyway, and even if not Im pretty sure there is a genetic implication so it can be passed onto the puppies.
From memory I think the usual advice is if they have not descended by about 6mths possibly 9 then usually they are not going to anyway.

I havent heard of then descending and ascending at his age I would think if there were going to descend fully they would have done by now, I think you said as time goes on they are more undescended anyway so likely they will eventually stay that way I would have thought.

Dont now if you have googled to see what information you can find, This site Ive liked to looks pretty comprehensive on the subject although I havent read through it, might be worth you checking and to search further otherwise.
The medical term is Cryptorchidism
Cryptorchidism and Undescended Testicles - all you need to know.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

My boy had to be neutered because of same problem : (


----------



## MikeNSeli (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I've spent quite a few hours reading up on it but from what I understand is that undescended testicles means they aren't there. They are still within the body, & that is what can be passed onto puppies nothing I've read mentions them coming & going.

I do know that dogs can willing hold them internally (not too sure why they'd want to).

Like I said I've been told by one vet if you have seen both of them then don't worry. Am now keeping. A very close eye on them and am seeing them minimum once a day.


----------



## MikeNSeli (Oct 7, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> My boy had to be neutered because of same problem : (


Sorry to hear that. At what age did he get the snip?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MikeNSeli said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've spent quite a few hours reading up on it but from what I understand is that undescended testicles means they aren't there. They are still within the body, & that is what can be passed onto puppies nothing I've read mentions them coming & going.
> 
> I do know that dogs can willing hold them internally (not too sure why they'd want to).
> 
> Like I said I've been told by one vet if you have seen both of them then don't worry. Am now keeping. A very close eye on them and am seeing them minimum once a day.


Have you thought of asking for a specialist refferal otherwise. That might help you to make a proper informed decision. I think, however, that undescended testicles are not covered on insurance even if they have to be operated on and its a more complex op then normal as I think the Insurance lump it in with neutering thats not insured. If so that means you woud have to pay for the refferal and if anything can be done to help them ascend and stay put that too. Although even then he may still be infertile and even if he wasnt if its genetic like I think then he could pass the legacy on to pups so that still wouldnt be ethical or right to breed from him like you hoped.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

MikeNSeli said:


> Sorry to hear that. At what age did he get the snip?


He was 14 months


----------



## MikeNSeli (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks again guys for your responses. Think i need to have another chat with the vets


----------

